# Mac OS 9.2.2 Fr... comment mettre a jours le système et les softs



## paquerette (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

   j'ai récuperer une ibook sous MacOs 9.2.2 Fr, et j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour mettre a jours le système et l'ensemble des logiciels installés sur la machine.


 Paquerette

 PS : Je viens du monde Linux & Windows, je n'y connais pas grand chose à MacOs 9...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

Tout d'abord, bienvenue sur Mac. 

Peux-tu nous en dire plus sur ta machine? Quel modèle d'iBook? Ram, etc. Ton système est donc OS 9.2.2. Cet ancien OS n'est plus développé par Apple depuis plusieurs années. Pour la version que tu possèdes, tu ne peux pas le mettre à jour plus loin. Depuis 2001, Apple développe un nouveau système appelé Mac OS X, basé sur Unix.

Selon ta machine, tu peux soit passer à Mac OS X, le système actuel, ou alors rester sous OS 9, si ton iBook est trop ancien.

Dis-nous en plus, et sur tes logiciels également.


----------



## paquerette (14 Novembre 2004)

C un ibook avec un powerPc G3@366Mhz, 320Mo de Ram, 10Go de Disque.

   En fait je suis développeur, et j'aimerais tester que le site web fonctionne avec IE 5 sur Mac ou Safari.

 J'ai emprunté l'ibook d'une copine... et je voulais lui mettre ses softs ) à jours (un peu comme sous windows ou linux)... J'ai réussi à mettre a jours 2, 3 trucs mais bon...

   En fait, je vais abandonner, j'ai pas envie de lui flinguer sa machine.

   Par contre, ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est de connaitre la version exacte d'IE sur la machine.

 Et pour la remercier(en plus de l'inviter au resto), je voulais lui mettre un peu de musique sur sa machine. Qu'elle est la référence en matière de lecteur MP3 pour mac OS 9.2? J'ai trouver Cabrio via un peu de googling... mais bon...

   Sinon comme lecteur vidéo, a part QTime?


   Paquerette.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

paquerette a dit:
			
		

> C un ibook avec un powerPc G3@366Mhz, 320Mo de Ram, 10Go de Disque.
> 
> En fait je suis développeur, et j'aimerais tester que le site web fonctionne avec IE 5 sur Mac ou Safari.



Si je peux me permettre la remarque, ça n'est pas la meilleure manière de procéder pour tester ses sites que d'utiliser un Mac sous OS 9. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, ce système n'est plus développé... tout comme Internet Explorer. Explorer qui n'est plus la référence en matière de navigateur web sous Mac depuis que Safari a été présenté il y a bientôt deux ans. Safari qui ne tourne que sous Mac OS X, précisons-le.

 J'ai emprunté l'ibook d'une copine... et je voulais lui mettre ses softs ) à jours (un peu comme sous windows ou linux)... J'ai réussi à mettre a jours 2, 3 trucs mais bon...

   En fait, je vais abandonner, j'ai pas envie de lui flinguer sa machine.



			
				paquerette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est de connaitre la version exacte d'IE sur la machine.



Tu peux voir la version en allant, dans Explorer, dans le menu Pomme, et ensuite, tu sélectionnes A propos d'Internet Explorer, tu trouveras la version. Mais grosso-modo, il n'y a pas de différences majeures entre la 5.0, ou 5.1, ce sont justes des corrections de bugs.



			
				paquerette a dit:
			
		

> Et pour la remercier(en plus de l'inviter au resto), je voulais lui mettre un peu de musique sur sa machine. Qu'elle est la référence en matière de lecteur MP3 pour mac OS 9.2? J'ai trouver Cabrio via un peu de googling... mais bon...



Là, il te faut iTunes... Mais encore une fois, il s'agit d'une ancienne version, la 2.0. L'actuelle, la 4.7, ne tourne que sous OS X.



			
				paquerette a dit:
			
		

> Sinon comme lecteur vidéo, a part QTime?



Tu as RealOne ou Windows MediaPlayer... mais il devient difficile de trouver des versions pour OS 9.


----------



## paquerette (14 Novembre 2004)

ca existe un émulateur de mac Os X?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

paquerette a dit:
			
		

> ca existe un émulateur de mac Os X?



Non. Mac OS X est un système _totalement_ différent de OS 9. OS X a des fondations basées sur Unix FreeBSD. Tu trouveras des infos sur le site développeur d'Apple consacré à OS X.


----------



## paquerette (14 Novembre 2004)

Je voulais dire emuler un mac Os dans un VMWare.


----------

